# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Лирико-депрессивное направление

## Miss-Muza

Уважаемые поэты!
Предлагаю сотрудничество.
С меня интересная музыка разнообразного характера, но хотелось бы что-нибудь мрачное.

----------

